# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Efecto Ártico, evidencias... ¿Acercándonos hacia una glaciación?

## F. Lázaro

Aquí os dejo una entrada del Blog Más Allá de la Ciencia que contiene varias cosas curiosas, a la vez que relevantes, no faltas de razón y que merecen ser analizadas.

Fuente de las citas: http://blog.masalladelaciencia.es/el...empos-severos/



> Uno de los espacios más vistos en todas las cadenas del globo, es el dedicado al pronóstico del tiempo, tema popular que, en ocasiones, nos ayuda a iniciar conversación con aquellos que nos encontramos a diario. Nadie escapa de experimentar sensaciones como el frío, o el calor, los menos afortunados adolecen esos estacionales en forma de dolores de cabeza, óseos, o alergias. Absolutamente todos lo percibimos, pero, *¿conocemos realmente la importancia de los grandes cambios climáticos que se avecinan?* Por Sergio Olivares
> 
> *Los medios repiten hasta la extenuación que nos dirigimos hacia una catástrofe de consecuencias irreparables y que irremediablemente viviremos la destrucción del planeta debido al descontrolado aumento de emisiones a gran escala de dióxido de carbono* originados, en gran parte, por los gases resultantes de la combustión de energías fósiles por todos los países industrializados. También afirman, que debido al calentamiento global, se fundirán los polos, y que su efecto directo será la rápida subida del nivel de los océanos, lo que dejará bajo las agitadas aguas marinas un catastrófico espectáculo de grandes ciudades sumergidas, y millones de seres humanos iniciando un largo peregrinaje a tierras más seguras bajo una cálida e irrespirable atmosfera.
> 
> *Cada vez son más las voces críticas que se levantan entre la comunidad científica para rechazar esta teoría, y explicarnos que la tierra tiene su propio mecanismo para corregir esos cambios*. Lo han bautizado como *“Efecto Ártico”, no es nuevo, y ellos lo saben. Ha sucedido otras veces en la historia de nuestro viejo planeta y gracias a esas transformaciones podemos disfrutar de nuestro actual estado evolutivo*.
> 
> *El proceso*
> 
> El Ártico cubre aproximadamente una quinta parte del planeta. Sus hielos perpetuos desparecen un 9% cada década. Los satélites de la NASA evidencian que el debilitamiento de las corrientes del Golfo ha empezado. Investigadores y oceanógrafos de la Agencia Espacial aseguran que ese debilitamiento es el causante de los cambios en el clima del océano en el Atlántico Norte.
> ...


Desde luego que en 2010 se ha dado un cambio bastante acusado. Todos hemos visto cómo se ha ido desarrollando el año, no hace falta mencionar y enumerar todos los cambios que se han producido, los más importantes, a nivel meteorológico (grandes olas de frío, nevadas en cotas y lugares insólitos, intensas precipitaciones generalizadas...), rompiendo con la tónica de unos cuantos de años...




> *El investigador Español Luis Carlos Campos*, autor del libro “Calor Glacial”, *afirma que somos víctimas de un engaño a nivel planetario y asegura que se va a producir una glaciación, no un calentamiento, y que a pesar de las catástrofes que acompañarían este enfriamiento, el futuro de la humanidad estaría asegurado, y que la confirmación del “Efecto Ártico”, seria a todas luces, una noticia del todo positiva*. Según nos relata el planeta Marte también se está calentando, pero allí ¿a quien apuntamos con el dedo? El escritor aún va mas allá, y explica que la progresiva extinción de diversas especies como abejas, murciélagos, mariposas y algunos tipos de anfibios, están directamente relacionados con la inminente entrada de este proceso climático.
> 
> La historia está llena de casos extraordinarios. Un ejemplo: ocurrió en la ciudad de Paris, nadie podía imaginar, que en aquellos plácidos días de noviembre de 1879 se iba a iniciar una situación climatológica tan severa, que iba a dejar conmocionados a sus habitantes durante muchos años.
> Un potente anticiclón situado a la altura de Irlanda y una profunda borrasca sobre el Mediterráneo empujaron entre estos dos puntos una gran masa de aire helado de origen siberiano hacia el Sur, castigando duramente a la capital de Francia. Los termómetros pasaron de 10 grados a -6, en un poco tiempo, pero esto, sólo era el principio.
> 
> Las nevadas se fueron intensificando sin dar un respiro, y el día 9 de diciembre se registró un nuevo record de temperatura. Los termómetros llegaron a los -10,4 grados, pero al día siguiente, los pocos termómetros que no habían reventado, llegaron a registrar una mínima de -25,6 grados! Todas las canalizaciones de agua estallaron, el río Sena quedó completamente congelado y el día de navidad 25.000 parisinos, lo utilizaron como improvisada pista de patinaje. Fue tal la cantidad de accidentes ocurridos que al día siguiente la policía prohibió su uso. El deshielo fue aun más dramático. 
> 
> La temperatura subió rápidamente y los gigantescos bloques de hielo arrastrados por la corriente, destrozaron casi todos los puentes que encontraron su paso dejando la escena de una ciudad caótica y llena de escombros. Un rudimentario y viejo tractor reformado fue utilizado para limpiar las calles de la ciudad, el servicio de aquel invento fue tan importante, que su uso se generalizaría rápidamente, dando paso al nacimiento del conocido quitanieves.
> 
> *¿Que sucedería si esta situación se repitiera en nuestros días?*, seguramente aparecerían todo tipo de especulaciones y *no es muy difícil pensar que el efecto humano y la industrialización iban a ser de nuevo el blanco de todas las acusaciones*.


Vamos con otro aspecto importante.




> *El Efecto Ártico en España: los primeros síntomas*
> 
> Según Stephanie Tunmore, responsable de la campaña de Energía y Cambio Climático de Greenpeace Internacional, en Bruselas, *en España el calentamiento global empezará a ser perceptible a partir del año 2020*. 
> 
> Añade que se nos acaba el tiempo y no habrá lugar al que correr ni tampoco donde esconderse. Naturalmente sus palabras, no pueden ser mas desalentadoras, pero no todo acaba aquí. *Nuestro país, por su condición geográfica, será uno de los más afectados por el desastre, y en toda su extensión la península será castigada por intensas oleadas de calor, devastadores incendios y largos e interminables periodos de sequía*.
> 
> Los contrarios a tan desolador escenario son quienes defienden la teoría del efecto Ártico, entre ellos, hay organizaciones como la NASA, quienes aseguran que *debido al deshielo glaciar y sus consecuencias, se producirá paralelamente el debilitamiento del potente anticiclón de las azores, permitiendo el libre paso hacia la península de todos los sistemas de bajas presiones procedentes del Atlántico, que al llegar a las cálidas aguas del Mediterráneo, desatarían violentos procesos convectívos y episodios de lluvias torrenciales más típicas de países de otras latitudes*. Los crudos inviernos, a su vez, serán fríos y tormentosos, y *las nieves llegarán con facilidad a cualquier cota geográfica, y las estaciones quedarán definidas inicialmente en una intensamente cálida y la otra extremadamente fría*. Finalmente será este frío el que ganara la batalla para extenderse por todo el planeta en los próximos cientos de años.


Pues de momento, las evidencias apuntan a que la teoría del Efecto Ártico la está clavando... el anticiclón de las Azores lleva tiempo por ahí dando vueltas, la NAO, salvo periodos puntuales, se mantiene negativa, el no bloqueo del anticiclón de las Azores a su vez permitiendo el paso hacia la Península de los sistemas de bajas presiones, que por la zona oeste cada vez que vienen dichos sistemas, nos dejan buenos regalitos de agua  :Smile: . Lástima que hasta el Mediterráneo no llegan  :Frown: 




> La meteorología no es una ciencia exacta. Una predicción a tres días, puede ser muy difícil, a pesar de la tecnología disponible, debemos ser muy cautos. La desinformación en los medios es abrumadora. Valga como ejemplo algunos datos ofrecidos por la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología AEMET, que muestran como nuestro país ha tenido diferentes episodios de periodicidad cíclica, con valores extremos, periodos que son observados por nuestros meteorólogos con absoluta serenidad
> 
> *Temperatura mínima absoluta registrada en:*
> Madrid -10,1	 16-enero 1945
> Barcelona -6,8	04 enero 1893
> Sevilla -5,0	 19 diciembre 1946
> Bilbao	 -7.8	 31 diciembre 1887
> 
> *Temperatura máxima absoluta registrada en:*
> ...

----------


## ben-amar

Habra que irse haciendo un buen acopio de leña  :Smile: 

En serio, a pesar de que es evidente que algo esta pasando, nadie sabe a ciencia cierta que es.
Ni los mas valientes premonitores se atreven a afirmar de forma clara ninguna teoria. 
Se lanzan especulaciones y predicciones pero bajo el refugio de las interrogantes.

----------


## Luján

Esto de que el calentamiento global (que sigo y seguiré poniendo en duda que sea causa humana) produzca una glaciación ya salió en una película de Hollywood: El día de mañana.

En dicha película el frío se apodera del mundo en cuestión de horas, situación evidentemente imposible.


Los modelos climáticos predictivos, con los mismos datos de entrada, pueden dar resultados totalmente diferentes según las parametrizaciones que se le apliquen. Como modelos que son, hay que coger sus resultados con pinzas y, en ningún caso, tomarlos como la verdad absoluta de lo que pasará.


Sólo podemos quedarnos sentados a verlas venir.

----------


## FEDE

Muy interesante Federico, creo que son muchos los interrogantes que se hacen los científicos, contra más nosotros  :Confused:  bueno por quitar hierro al asunto, mañana será un nuevo dia si Dios quiere  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

Bueno, parece que nos estamos saltando la regla nº 1 de la climatología: no se puede relacionar un evento aislado en el tiempo con las tendencias a largo plazo.

Que llevemos 2 años raros no significa gran cosa. Sólo si el fenómeno se prolonga en el tiempo, o se repite periódicamente, pueden sacarse conclusiones.

De momento el año 2010 ha sido el más cálido a nivel global desde que se tienen registros. Y esto en un año de "Niña". ¿Que habrá en Europa "efecto Ártico" u otras cosas? Pues es posible...

Como dice Luján, los modelos climáticos no son 100% fiables, sobre todo en escalas temporales muy cortas o muy locales. Hay mucho "ruido" desconocido.

En lo que sí que no coincido con él para nada, es en que no sean válidos para las tendencias globales. Al fin y al cabo, la tierra es una cajita con claras entradas y salidas de energía. El balance energético es relativamente fácil de calcular con unos pocos parámetros.

Vamos, que calentamiento global SÍ, pero efecto A, B o C a las 5 de la tarde del 13 de octubre de 2098 en la plaza mayor de Villarrriba... pues NO.

----------


## Salut

Una noticia que sirve para reflexionar sobre ciertos pronósticos realizados con series de datos muy cortas:




> *La temperatura del agua en el Atlántico subtropical disminuye por la acción del viento*
> 
> La temperatura del agua situada en el Atlántico subtropical experimentó un descenso de 0,15ºC entre 1998 y 2006. Así lo revela un estudio liderado por el Instituto Español de Oceanografía (IEO) que sugiere que la circulación causada por el viento podría ser responsable de este “inusual” comportamiento.
> 
> Mientras que de 1957 a 1998, la temperatura del agua de esta zona, situada a lo largo del paralelo 24,5º norte, desde la costa Africana hasta el Caribe, aumentó 0,27ºC, los investigadores han registrado un descenso de 0,15ºC de 1998 a 2006 en la misma área.
> 
> “*En el océano hay ciclos de cambio muy pronunciados*, y por tanto, cambios como los ocurridos en las coordenadas analizadas pueden volver a ocurrir en cualquier lugar y en cualquier momento”, recalca a SINC Pedro Joaquín Vélez Belchí, autor principal e investigador en el Centro Oceanográfico de Canarias del IEO.
> 
> Según el estudio, que se ha publicado recientemente en Journal of Physical Oceanography, *este fenómeno no estaría vinculado con el cambio climático. “Los mecanismos de variabilidad naturales del océano son mayores de lo que pensamos”*, manifiesta Vélez Belchí. El equipo baraja varias hipótesis para explicar el cambio de temperaturas.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/01/la-temperatu...on-del-viento/

----------


## nando

Sin duda este es un invierno de profundo descontento en Nueva York y en todo el noreste de Estados Unidos. Está nevando una vez cada cinco días, y en unas cantidades que una y otra vez obligan a cerrar escuelas y aeropuertos, a parar trenes, metros y autobuses y a retirar los coches bloqueados en las calles, por cierto que mandando la factura de la grúa al propietario. Nueva York ha vivido en las últimas semanas acumulaciones de nieve de hasta 91 centímetros y la tormenta de la noche pasada dejó capas de hasta 30 centímetros en varios puntos de la ciudad.
La nieve empezó a caer lenta pero implacablemente a lo largo del martes y por la noche se convirtió en una tormenta en toda regla, acompañada *además de truenos y relámpagos*. En Nueva York se declaró el estado de emergencia, cuyos déficits hace unas semanas ya provocaron una crisis política para el alcalde, Michael Bloomberg, quien se vio obligado a cortar cabezas de funcionarios.

lo que yo no sabía a ciencia cierta es que cuando nieva se* producen truenos y relámpagos* por lo menos este fenómeno nunca lo he visto.

*mas información:*

http://www.abc.es/20110127/internaci...101271719.html

----------

